# Yet Another BIG BOY 4 Sale!!!!!!!!!!!!



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

* I really have to stop Perusing CL. :facepalm_zpsdj194qh:icon_whistling: https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/dak/for/d/heavy-duty-28-toro-power/6753482610.html *


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Or just start collecting. They're only asking $380 :devil:

.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Grab that thing, Todd! It's a clean machine.... And you know you want it.


----------



## gibbs296 (Jun 22, 2014)

But isn't that the motor you can't get parts for? Not being a Debbie-downer, I love the PowerShifts!


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

* I Guess, I could give that Mitsy Engine to BROTHER FROG. And put That BRIGGS on there. *


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> * I Guess, I could give that Mitsy Engine to BROTHER FROG. And put That BRIGGS on there. *


I would not worry about parts, those engines will run forever. If you did need parts just reach out to one of the brothers from Japan. If that were near me it would be in the trailer already and then warming up in the laundry room for a good wash and wax. There are some machines you don't pass on, THIS IS ONE!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

_*I Guess, I could give that Mitsy Engine to BROTHER FROG. And put That BRIGGS on there.*_

Oh baby, come to Daddy !! Daddy needs a Mitsu. :icon-dancingparty:

Just to make Todd happy I did pick up a New Briggs last/this ?? year for that Prototype 28" with the bad head gasket I've got. Too many projects, not enough time.

.


----------



## grantd (Jan 12, 2017)

That one is within driving distance of me and I am in the market. Can someone mention what make this one special? I don't have a lot of interest or time to mess with engines so most likely will be buying something new in the $800 range.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Zavie said:


> I would not worry about parts, those engines will run forever. If you did need parts just reach out to one of the brothers from Japan. If that were near me it would be in the trailer already and then warming up in the laundry room for a good wash and wax. There are some machines you don't pass on, THIS IS ONE!!!!!!!!!!!!



In the nicest way I can ask,,,, are you on drugs ?? There is almost nothing available for those Mitsubishi engines. I've tired local small engine shops for NOS on the shelf, Snowblower dealers, out of state snowblower dealers, a few Toro dealers, Toro corporate, Mitsubishi US and most of the online parts supplies just trying to find a simple head gasket. And yes I even asked Yanmar Ronin in Japan to try and find one without any luck. I've posted a request on a few sites like Smokstak and My Tractor Forum without any luck. They've been out there a couple years now and I did bump them once in a while just in case. I've had a few leads but noting came of it. There just isn't one anywhere to be found.

Mitsubishi tried for a very, very short time to get into the small engine market. They abruptly ended that attempt and left these engines orphaned with no future. It's a G711P and the head gasket is a 65-1920 in the Toro catalog. I'd love to find one.
They likely run well when they run but if you have any, ANY mechanical problem IMHO it ends up being lawn art or a paper weight.

.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

grantd said:


> That one is within driving distance of me and I am in the market. Can someone mention what make this one special? I don't have a lot of interest or time to mess with engines so most likely will be buying something new in the $800 range.


* The wheels swing back to double down the weight on the bucket. making it like a tracked machine. if the engine still runs strong and with proper oil changes it should go for a long time to come. *


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

grantd said:


> That one is within driving distance of me and I am in the market. Can someone mention what make this one special? I don't have a lot of interest or time to mess with engines so most likely will be buying something new in the $800 range.


IMHO the engine is a big minus. If it works that's fine but if anything goes wrong it's almost surely unrepairable. That said they were good engines and if they only had parts available I wouldn't be venting against them.

The machine itself has a swinging axle that has two positions. It allows the machine to put more weight on the skids and scraper to cut into packed snow so it's less likely to climb up.
It's a heavy well built machine with plenty of parts available from Toro and third party sources and the manuals for it are on the Toro site, operators, service and parts. I have the 28" above and a 1332 below.

The video shows the axle shifting. (Not my video)
.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> In the nicest way I can ask,,,, are you on drugs ?? There is almost nothing available for those Mitsubishi engines. I've tired local small engine shops for NOS on the shelf, Snowblower dealers, out of state snowblower dealers, a few Toro dealers, Toro corporate, Mitsubishi US and most of the online parts supplies just trying to find a simple head gasket. And yes I even asked Yanmar Ronin in Japan to try and find one without any luck. I've posted a request on a few sites like Smokstak and My Tractor Forum without any luck. They've been out there a couple years now and I did bump them once in a while just in case. I've had a few leads but noting came of it. There just isn't one anywhere to be found.
> 
> Mitsubishi tried for a very, very short time to get into the small engine market. They abruptly ended that attempt and left these engines orphaned with no future. It's a G711P and the head gasket is a 65-1920 in the Toro catalog. I'd love to find one.
> They likely run well when they run but if you have any, ANY mechanical problem IMHO it ends up being lawn art or a paper weight.
> ...


LOL, no Yanmar Ronin was my only hope. Still if it runs, ah..... I guess I'll pass. But now I've got an imaginary $380.00 bucks to apply to my next snowblower purchase so I'm good and up almost $400 whoo hoo!


----------



## grantd (Jan 12, 2017)

Sounds like it's not the machine for me. Thanks for the lesson though. I've never heard of that axle shifting feature before.


----------



## russ01915 (Dec 18, 2013)

The powershift is the best machine ever for EOD. Nothing comes close. I miss mine. I sold it awhile back.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> IMHO the engine is a big minus. If it works that's fine but if anything goes wrong it's almost surely unrepairable. That said they were good engines and if they only had parts available I wouldn't be venting against them.
> 
> The machine itself has a swinging axle that has two positions. It allows the machine to put more weight on the skids and scraper to cut into packed snow so it's less likely to climb up.
> It's a heavy well built machine with plenty of parts available from Toro and third party sources and the manuals for it are on the Toro site, operators, service and parts. I have the 28" above and a 1332 below.
> ...


Interesting video, maybe a bit more interesting to watch working on some EOD. Glad I was convinced to pass.


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

I currently have five for sale....I'm keeping the 1132 with the big Briggs for myself....but have some 824's and a 624 for sale...they are without a doubt one of the best blowers ever made....


----------

